

Remembering Dennis Ritchie - Who828
http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Hello-World-Commemorating-the-first-anniversary-of-the-death-of-Dennis-Ritchie-1728023.html

======
arunc
Google search quick view shows that he died on Oct 9, 2011.

